# Find out the top5 cubers of all time



## TekO free (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## goidlon (Nov 20, 2020)

This is completely incorrect


----------



## u Cube (Nov 20, 2020)

I love how feliks is on the list twice and you showed max's and leo's 3.36 but not feliks' 3.33. Oh yeah, and NO mention of the 3.47 ACTUAL WR lol


----------



## qwr (Nov 20, 2020)

1. feliks
2. max park
3. other


----------



## u Cube (Nov 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> 1. feliks
> 2. max park
> 3. other


3. Tymon.

Honestly I would say he's the best cuber right now but he needs a couple more years and official achievements to be considered the best of all time.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 20, 2020)

You showed 2 unofficial solves. In order of best official singles it is 
5.Max Park 4.40
4.Nicolas Sanchez 4.38
3.Patrick Ponce 4.24
2. Feliks Zemdegs 4.16
1. Yusheng Du 3.47


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 20, 2020)

You didn't include many other speedsolves, including kian's 3.something solve, leo's many other solves, tymon's other 3s, and yusheng du
s 3.47


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 20, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> You didn't include many other speedsolves, including kian's 3.something solve, leo's many other solves, tymon's other 3s, and yusheng du
> s 3.47


 I don't think any unofficial solves should be included



DNF_Cuber said:


> You showed 2 unofficial solves. In order of best official singles it is
> 5.Max Park 4.40
> 4.Nicolas Sanchez 4.38
> 3.Patrick Ponce 4.24
> ...


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 21, 2020)

1. Feliks
2. Mats Valk
3. Max Park
4. Patrick Ponce
5. Tymon Kolanski
6. Leo Borromeo

in my opinion, at least.


----------



## Joe Archibald (Nov 21, 2020)

if you are talking about the 'best cuber' i think you need to look at stuff other than just 3x3 cubers like Stanley chapel who are really good at almost every event.


----------



## qwr (Nov 21, 2020)

Joe Archibald said:


> if you are talking about the 'best cuber' i think you need to look at stuff other than just 3x3 cubers like Stanley chapel who are really good at almost every event.


Feliks is really good at every event too... but for much longer and at a higher level (except for bld events)


----------



## goidlon (Nov 21, 2020)

@qwr feliks has 28th on sum of ranks, while stanley has third, If we look for the technical 5 best overall cubers it is this, Martin Vaedele Edgal, Firstian Fushada, Stanley Chapel, Tommy Cherry, Max Siauw


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 21, 2020)

qwr said:


> Feliks is really good at every event too... but for much longer and at a higher level (except for bld events)


Feliks actually had a 4bld WR


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 21, 2020)

goidlon said:


> @qwr feliks has 28th on sum of ranks, while stanley has third, If we look for the technical 5 best overall cubers it is this, Martin Vaedele Edgal, Firstian Fushada, Stanley Chapel, Tommy Cherry, Max Siauw


feliks broke sub 9, 8, 7, 6 barriers in 3x3, and he got the first sub 1 min single in 5x5. He should be one of the best overall cubers.



Joe Archibald said:


> if you are talking about the 'best cuber' i think you need to look at stuff other than just 3x3 cubers like Stanley chapel who are really good at almost every event.


i was talking about 3x3 cause teko's video is mainly based on 3x3 solves.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 21, 2020)

If we are talking about, of all time then feliks, but currently it is martin


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 21, 2020)

goidlon said:


> If we are talking about, of all time then feliks, but currently it is martin


For all round, yes, for 3x3 no


----------



## goidlon (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes agreed


----------



## qwr (Nov 21, 2020)

goidlon said:


> If we are talking about, of all time then feliks, but currently it is martin


the thread is called "top 5 cubers of all time" not "top 5 cubers with sum of ranks today"


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 21, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> 1. Feliks
> 2. Mats Valk
> 3. Max Park
> 4. Patrick Ponce
> ...


uh leo should be #1
he's literally 13 years old and sub 6


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 21, 2020)

hes not consistently sub 6. no one is, max park is closest currently, but this is all time


hexacuber said:


> uh leo should be #1
> he's literally 13 years old and sub 6


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 22, 2020)

you forgot Yusheng Du's 3.47 world record


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 22, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> uh leo should be #1
> he's literally 13 years old and sub 6





DNF_Cuber said:


> hes not consistently sub 6. no one is, max park is closest currently, but this is all time


feliks is the only one to constintly get low 6/ sub 6 averages. Leo is more like sub 7, but hes really good for a kid.

max park only gets sub 5 ao5s in his home because he gets really lucky in a row.
the rubiks connected doesnt count.

I think max park also is constintly sub 7, but hes also is on the same level in OH as feliks, as they have similar times.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> the rubiks connected doesnt count.



Why it doesn't count? From my point of view is the same as any other cube except it can be connected to an app.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 22, 2020)

Max has a sub 6 ao200 and that is the closest to global sub six anyone(I know of ) is


----------



## ZB2op (Nov 22, 2020)

Anyone who says that overall is more important that 3x3 is wrong. 3x3 is the most important event.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 22, 2020)

I think Max is the fastest and most consistent cuber CURRENTLY. But Leo is almost as fast, and he's only 13. Imagine his potential as he gets more experience!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 22, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> I think Max is the fastest and most consistent cuber CURRENTLY. But Leo is almost as fast, and he's only 13. Imagine his potential as he gets more experience!


Well he could get old and slow

just saying


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 22, 2020)

5. Martin Egdal
4. Yu Nakagima
3. Erik Akkersdijk
2. Max Park
1. Feliks Zemdegs

I think a lot of people forget about pre-Feliks cubers. People need to remember that these people were amazing for their time. It’s like thinking that Lebron is the best basketball player ever just because you haven’t seen MJ play.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 23, 2020)

> Well he could get old and slow
> 
> just saying


So does every human. Are you implying that only Leo can get old and slow? Your logic does not work.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 23, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> So does every human. Are you implying that only Leo can get old and slow? Your logic does not work.


i was not, I was just contradicting the statement that leo will surely get better over time.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i was not, I was just contradicting the statement that leo will surely get better over time.


I'm pretty sure his TPS will not decrease until he's around 25. And even when he's "old" he will have so much experience that he basically will be Feliks. Except guess what? Feliks was not sub 6.5 at age 13!


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Nov 23, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> I'm pretty sure his TPS will not decrease until he's around 25. And even when he's "old" he will have so much experience that he basically will be Feliks. Except guess what? Feliks was not sub 6.5 at age 13!


Hardware was pretty bad at that time though


----------



## qwr (Nov 23, 2020)

faz was averaging like 20 seconds lol


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 23, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Why it doesn't count? From my point of view is the same as any other cube except it can be connected to an app.


cause max park has the cube in his hand in the first place, no stackmat, no keyboard, so that means half a second is shaved off and he gets an edge over other cubers.



hexacuber said:


> I think Max is the fastest and most consistent cuber CURRENTLY. But Leo is almost as fast, and he's only 13. Imagine his potential as he gets more experience!


you cant say that right now. Its basically either leo or Max



BenChristman1 said:


> 5. Martin Egdal
> 4. Yu Nakagima
> 3. Erik Akkersdijk
> 2. Max Park
> ...


what about mats valk, he was a rival to feliks. Tough battle between them, but unfortunately the kids sd card ran out.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 23, 2020)

Next time you try to make a video do some research. This is missing faster solves, actual world records and you did feliks twice without adding Tymon.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> what about mats valk, he was a rival to feliks. Tough battle between them, but unfortunately the kids sd card ran out.


Yeah, I forgot about him.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yeah, I forgot about him.


its fine. Also my post was deleted. Either it was a moderator or it was me, but its ok.


----------

